# Ever forget what state you are in?



## PukingPelican (Apr 9, 2020)

Has anyone else woke and thought they were in a previous state they had just moved from?Or had gotten lost in thought about a previous state and when the thought dazed thought was broken up it may take a second for reality.Or am I fucked in the head?


----------



## Jerrell (Apr 9, 2020)

It happens to me from time to time.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Apr 10, 2020)

happens to me a lot in those states that look the same like, AZ, NM, and parts of socal

edit- can't forget mothafuckin west texas


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes it can be hard to keep track of ones mental state on occasion.


----------



## CouchPunx (Apr 10, 2020)

Usually when im waking up and still dazed from the shock of still being alive. Back when i was drinking it would happen all the time, i straight up thought i was in other countries sometimes


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

CouchPunx said:


> Usually when im waking up and still dazed from the shock of still being alive. Back when i was drinking it would happen all the time, i straight up thought i was in other countries sometimes


I too have felt that sense of shock waking up.Once I took a day and a half bus ride from Florida to Texas and upon arrival I was in a manic state of mind and started working on place of shelter.Totally out of it and physically drained.Mind of matter took over until I got tired of being bitch at by now ex girlfriend.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> Yes it can be hard to keep track of ones mental state on occasion.


Definitely, especially with these times we are in.My mental health has gotten wrecked with every passing day as I see less people on the job sites.The fear of the virus is not the issue but being put out of a job is!


----------



## CouchPunx (Apr 10, 2020)

Once i drifted asleep for a moment on a bus in switzerland, woke up thinking my girlfriend (who had flown back a week earlier) had gotten off the bus while ibwas sleeping. I got off and ran around for a full five minutes before i figured it out. Man i was confused and sad


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2020)

For me it's the Mandela effect... I'll wake up on a picnic bench at sunset in the forest and wonder where the Berenstien Bears have gone... ::woot::


Also, somedays the mirror shows me the handsome devil I am... others my nose looks like a strawberry. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> if it's Tuesday this must be Belgium
> 
> I generally only concern myself with solids liquids or gases





CouchPunx said:


> Once i drifted asleep for a moment on a bus in switzerland, woke up thinking my girlfriend (who had flown back a week earlier) had gotten off the bus while ibwas sleeping. I got off and ran around for a full five minutes before i figured it out. Man i was confused and sad


A brief and in reality bad dream!


Odin said:


> For me it's the Mandela effect... I'll wake up on a picnic bench at sunset in the forest and wonder where the Berenstien Bears have gone... ::woot::
> 
> 
> Also, somedays the mirror shows me the handsome devil I am... others my nose looks like a strawberry. ::drinkingbuddy::


Are you still stuck on a acid trip?


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2020)

Someone does not have a sense of humor... ::artist:: (joking)


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

Whoops....I'm quoting everyone at once,I guess..


----------



## Odin (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm mostly joking... and other than being a glorious drunk... I'm just saying we all get those lucid moments of life I think... 


I mean what the fuck is really going on.... sure if your housed... got lots of money and social prestige... I suppose your mind will let you fool yourself that you know what your reality is... 


But if, ... and I'm not sure of this theory myself... as I explore existence... if your living a more freeflow life... things can seem to collide with coincidences and stress can also affect your equilibrium... 

Honest, I don't know what the answer is ... but it just might be better to worry less and live more.

Cheers.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

Odin said:


> Someone does not have a sense of humor... ::artist:: (joking)


I do,just texting fellow StP brother.May have appeared online i guess.Gotta admit man,after this week I'm mentally tapped out.I literally have written, deleted and rewritten nearly every reply to these post.As I do with most post I put on here.Im horrible talking to people over the internet..Like you can't see the words are true by my facial expressions or hear the words I say and the tone in my voice.There for it's horse shit.Like all this I said.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

Odin said:


> I'm mostly joking... and other than being a glorious drunk... I'm just saying we all get those lucid moments of life I think...
> 
> 
> I mean what the fuck is really going on.... sure if your housed... got lots of money and social prestige... I suppose your mind will let you fool yourself that you know what your reality is...
> ...


Sorry for not paragraphing my replys or quotes.To be honest I've been back "home" for six months and this has to be the 3-4 time in 15 years traveling and everytime I get closer to the ledge.I realized the problem is Covid-19 and everything was looking like I was leaving next month.The work I was supposed to relying has closed up shop.Sorry for the super late responses..m


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 10, 2020)

*the work I was relying on for gas money along the way.


----------



## Odin (Apr 11, 2020)

No problemo... uh you don't have to explain yourself... just be safe and well. 

Whole world is always dealing with bullshit... in one way or another... 

Just a bit more of it nowadays... hopefully we will all steer a course along the stars to a path of peace.



SteveO85 said:


> Sorry for not paragraphing my replys or quotes.To be honest I've been back "home" for six months and this has to be the 3-4 time in 15 years traveling and everytime I get closer to the ledge.I realized the problem is Covid-19 and everything was looking like I was leaving next month.The work I was supposed to relying has closed up shop.Sorry for the super late responses..m


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2020)

Odin said:


> I
> 
> But if, ... and I'm not sure of this theory myself... as I explore existence... if your living a more freeflow life... things can seem to collide with coincidences and stress can also affect your equilibrium...



This idea is going pretty far out there, and I dont necessarily believe it; just saying...

I always enjoyed the idea that time is a construct and we have/had the ability to slip in and out of moments at any point in the time line of our lives, we are free to move forward and backwards.
Basically, nostagia I suppose. You smell something and it takes you to another time.

I'm sure a lot of people have read Slaughter House 5;
How the Tralfamadorians had static lives, and they could choose what point of their lives they wanted to be living, they could go from their 5 yo self to their 60 yo self at any given point.
So it goes...


----------



## allyncooper (Apr 11, 2020)

Not to worry. This happens to Joe Biden all the time. Possibly our next fearless but clueless leader.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 11, 2020)

allyncooper said:


> Not to worry. This happens to Joe Biden all the time. Possibly our next fearless but clueless leader.


Dayuum..Is 34 that over the hill now??


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 11, 2020)

MFB said:


> This idea is going pretty far out there, and I dont necessarily believe it; just saying...
> 
> I always enjoyed the idea that time is a construct and we have/had the ability to slip in and out of moments at any point in the time line of our lives, we are free to move forward and backwards.
> Basically, nostagia I suppose. You smell something and it takes you to another time.
> ...


.


MFB said:


> This idea is going pretty far out there, and I dont necessarily believe it; just saying...
> 
> I always enjoyed the idea that time is a construct and we have/had the ability to slip in and out of moments at any point in the time line of our lives, we are free to move forward and backwards.
> Basically, nostagia I suppose. You smell something and it takes you to another time.
> ...


This sounds familiar!Like I smell honeysuckle and I get a calming affect because it reminds me of the comfort I felt as a child at my grandmother's home.Call me nuts but I believe microdoses of hallucinogens have opened up old memories of an old life.I used to have night terrors as a child and knocked down the front door thinking the house was going to blow up and this continued until I got help.But I was just a child.Maybe saying that it is a past life is far fetched.But who knows..


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 11, 2020)

SteveO85 said:


> .
> 
> This sounds familiar!Like I smell honeysuckle and I get a calming affect because it reminds me of the comfort I felt as a child at my grandmother's home.Call me nuts but I believe microdoses of hallucinogens have opened up old memories of an old life.I used to have night terrors as a child and knocked down the front door thinking the house was going to blow up and this continued until I got help.But I was just a child.Maybe saying that it is a past life is far fetched.But who knows..


I've never served in the military but can easily ignore the politics and old school views.Just to be around the people at VFW's.Just because I know that they have hold some morals and values that I have stood strong to most of my life.Comes back to question of past life's?But I'm stoned and thee village idiot...


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2020)

SteveO85 said:


> I've never served in the military but can easily ignore the politics and old school views.Just to be around the people at VFW's.Just because I know that they have hold some morals and values that I have stood strong to most of my life.Comes back to question of past life's?But I'm stoned and thee village idiot...


Hells yea Stevo! Its important to build bridges rather than burn them. 😊

Also, @Juan Derlust is THEE village idiot. Always and forever. Sorry.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

allyncooper said:


> Not to worry. This happens to Joe Biden all the time. Possibly our next fearless but clueless leader.


When I was 18 or 19 I did a couple toots with his daughter Ashley.
True story.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> When I was 18 or 19 I did a couple toots with his daughter Ashley.
> True story.


 Anything is possible.I found out once I was fishing on Mike Pence's brothers property.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveO85 said:


> Anything is possible.I found out once I was fishing on Mike Pence's brothers property.



Sure is.
Years ago I was island hopping in the Caribbean and ended up camping on Lenny Kravitz's property on Eleuthera for 2 nights.

And since we're name dropping; when I was a kid I saw Andrea the Giant at the airport once. Highlight of my childhood.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> Sure is.
> Years ago I was island hopping in the Caribbean and ended up camping on Lenny Kravitz's property on Eleuthera for 2 nights.
> 
> And since we're name dropping; when I was a kid I saw Andrea the Giant at the airport once. Highlight of my childhood.


Just people to me.Just felt cool trespassing on a family member of a Vice President.There is another brother is would come around this area often and he is a congressman or Governor of Indiana.


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 12, 2020)

SteveO85 said:


> Just people to me.Just felt cool trespassing on a family member of a Vice President.There is another brother is would come around this area often and he is a congressman or Governor of Indiana.


And brothers must be praying for giant bass cause the had some monster bass at that spot.I almost shit my pants when I seen jump out of the water!


----------



## croc (Apr 15, 2020)

All the time.
*on the phone w loved one*
"hey! I'm in...... Uh... Oh yeah! Springfield, Missouri!"
And telling stories sometimes it takes a hot minute to remember where it took place. 
Or like when u see a shopping plaza that looks identical to one you've seen before in another place and think you're there for a second.


----------



## Odin (Apr 15, 2020)

>.....0

I know I want out of this state now... 

I need to head to the gulf states and sw...


----------



## WanderLost (Apr 15, 2020)

I forget what state im in alot when im on the road. I like it though, cuz i find it amusing and fun to retrace my steps from the last few days.
One thing i dont like is when i get sleep paralysis on the road. Ill be sleeping and ill think i woke up to people walking around me and hearing noises that arent there. It seems totally real except i cant move cuz im still in REM sleep and when youre in REM your muscles paralyze. It takes me a min to calm myself down and realize its a dream...


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 15, 2020)

WanderLost said:


> I forget what state im in alot when im on the road. I like it though, cuz i find it amusing and fun to retrace my steps from the last few days.
> One thing i dont like is when i get sleep paralysis on the road. Ill be sleeping and ill think i woke up to people walking around me and hearing noises that arent there. It seems totally real except i cant move cuz im still in REM sleep and when youre in REM your muscles paralyze. It takes me a min to calm myself down and realize its a dream...


Imagine being a child and having a similar type of affect and you think the house is going to blow up...


----------



## PukingPelican (Apr 15, 2020)

Just wanted to apologise if some of my replies had not made sense.Or the punctuation was missed or misplaced.My mental health is fucked right now.


----------



## WanderLost (Apr 18, 2020)

PukingPelican said:


> Imagine being a child and having a similar type of affect and you think the house is going to blow up...


Ya thatd be shitty af for sure!


----------



## Pwigie (Apr 27, 2020)

yeah i forget all the time


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Jul 11, 2020)

That has happened to me when I have been too low on calories for a prolonged period of time. Forgotten how old I was too. Stay fed travelers.


----------



## Deleted member 29173 (Jul 17, 2020)

All the time. Ive woken up in a train yard before that I didnt recognize (pre smart phone era) and had to ask someone where I was. "Columbus." ...."Ummm, Ohio?" I really wasnt sure! The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2020)

Snot Rocket said:


> All the time. Ive woken up in a train yard before that I didnt recognize (pre smart phone era) and had to ask someone where I was. "Columbus." ...."Ummm, Ohio?" I really wasnt sure! The look on his face was priceless.



this literally happened to me as well, except my response when being told what city i was in was, "uhh, what state is that in?"


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> this literally happened to me as well, except my response when being told what city i was in was, "uhh, what state is that in?"



which reminds me of a funny joke, go up to someone and ask them what year it is. when they tell you make your eyes go real wide and start running away screaming "it worked! great scott, it worked!"


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> which reminds me of a funny joke, go up to someone and ask them what year it is. when they tell you make your eyes go real wide and start running away screaming "it worked! great scott, it worked!"




YTMND!


----------



## PimpMcNasty (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, I and Fox stole two cans of air duster from Walmart and went behind the building and started huffing like madmen. I heard that what wahh wahh and didn't know where I was or if I was even in real life.


----------

